# Fabricando robots con materiales reciclados



## anajesusa (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola, tengo un grupo de alumnos muy entusiastas con el que estamos armando algunos robots simples, por ahora serán un seguidor de luz y un seguidor de lineas, es la primera vez que incursiono en esto asi que disculpas si esto es de muy aprendiz, voy a ir poniendo trabajos que puedan servir a otros en plan reciclado de lo que vamos haciendo.
Ahora el vídeo de la solución al primer problema.
Motorreductores


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 25, 2014)

las videocaseteras de mediados de los 90´s son ricas en engranes y las impresoras de puerto paralelo

las de tinta USB y las ultimas videocaseteras no contienen muchos engranes


----------



## Dario (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola tocayo, te cuento que hace unos años construi un hexapodo radiocontrolado con material reciclado, aca te dejo el video. ahora tengo un canal en el que intento hacer tutoriales de robotica con este metodo de reciclar componentes y mecanismos de aparatos en desuso. un gran saludo amigo


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 27, 2014)

Hoy para nuestro club de robotica, una buena fuente de engranes y varillas de acero, son los Toners de impresoras láser, en verdad que los estamos conjugando con los clásicos "meccano´s" que en conjunto dan mucho que resolver y hacer.

Por otro lado, ya también es un clásico, el conocido arduino; que debo aceptar  que en un principio, por presumir que ya sabia de microcontroladores, lo menospreciaba y ahora que veo sus beneficios que veo plasmados en los asidos de este club al que cada vez mas asisto...me sorprende todo lo que realizan.

Así es que no hay mas que seguir aportando como lo hacen...

Saludos


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 27, 2014)

Muy bueno el hexapodo Darío! 
miborbolla buena idea la de los toner, tengo varios por acá. Y del mecano ni que hablar...
TRILO-BYTE yo destripé varias de esas caseteras y mis alumnos tambien, no pudimos aprovechar mucho por ahora, se pone dificil conseguir dos iguales


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2014)

[*Off Topic ON*]

Para el científico al sur del Imperio del Sur no se si le interesara *Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-521511861-1-tubo-geiger-si-3bg-_JM*.


Lo encontré de causalidad y como conozco que anda en cosas rarísimas, creí conveniente que le llegue a conocimiento a el.


Saludos, JuanKa.- 


[*Off Topic OFF*]


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 27, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> [*Off Topic ON*]
> 
> Para el científico al sur del Imperio del Sur no se si le interesara *Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-521511861-1-tubo-geiger-si-3bg-_JM*.
> 
> ...


Uhhhhh!!! si no me mata con el envío me pido uno...
Gracias JuanKa


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2014)

[*Off Topic ON*]

Anajesusa queda muy cerca de donde vivo, si acordas con el vendedor que lo pueda retirar yo me encargo de llevarlo a la Terminal de Micros de Retiro (al otro día por la mañana) y te lo despacho tipo "Via Cargo" o la que me digas para que lo pagues vos al recibirlo.

Lo acordamos después por MP. De un silencioso lector de muchas de tus experiencias.


Saludos, JuanKa.- 


[*Off Topic OFF*]


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok, gracias, veo que me dice el vendedor y te aviso, creo que voy a arreglar que me lo mande por oca, no sale muy caro, los últimos envíos de material que compré me llegaron por ese medio


----------



## Dario (Sep 27, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Muy bueno el hexapodo Darío!


Gracias amigo 
y hablando de hacer robots de bajo costo, aqui encontre este tutorial, que si bien esta en ruso, las imagenes son muy comprensibles. es un poco largo, pero vale la pena. saludosss


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 27, 2014)

bueno para los que no creen que es posible hacer algo con video caseteras si es posible 
las primeras VHS y las Betamax son los reyes de los engranes

aca dejo una foto de un robot que hice hace añales era a puro TTL y leia el control del nintendo NES


----------



## Dario (Sep 27, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> bueno para los que no creen que es posible hacer algo con video caseteras si es posible
> las primeras VHS y las Betamax son los reyes de los engranes
> 
> aca dejo una foto de un robot que hice hace añales era a puro TTL y leia el control del nintendo NES


Buenisimo!!! es uno de los proyectos que tengo en mente para uno de mis videotutoriales. resulta que para el proyecto de la cnc que estoy construyendo en mis videotutorales actualmente, he desarmado varias videocaseteras vhs y pensaba hacer un brazo robotico con los mecanismos que me han quedado  jeje...  felictaciones trilo-byte


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 27, 2014)

fue hace años pero el brazo funciona con el mecanismo de carga del casett es el mecanismo que se tragaba el casett y cuando este no funcionaba era por 2 razones :

switch sucio y motor que media en kilo ohms deberia medir entre 11 y 30 ohms

el que la destripo la tiro a la basura y me la quede 

algo que si aclaro para hacer cosas con reciclado sirve perfecto la madera para maquetas escolares llamado fibracel

y el PVC los tubos de PVC funcionan perfecto los corta uno a la mitad y aplicando calor toman la forma que uno quiere

ahora para algo mas avanzado estoy cosntruyendo un telescopio robotizado que funciona a base de comandos ASCOM 

lo que hise fue conseguir una impresora y motores de impresora bipolares 
lo que hay que hacer es contar el numero de pasos que necesita el motor para dar 1 giro , el numero de giros para mover 1 engrane , el numer de giros de el primer engrane para mover el segundo engrane
y el numero de giros para mover 1 segundo de arco en el telescopio.

asi se saca el numero de pasos para obtener la resolucion del sistema

podria decirse que para un CNC se podria hacer algo asi 

lo que no entiendo es como se logra el micropaso en un motor a pasos


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 5, 2014)

Aprovechando el finde pasado por agua terminé el seguidor asi que pude armar el segundo video de esta serie
Se trata sobre la fabricación con material reciclado de el sensor que reemplaza al celebre CNY70


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 22, 2014)

sigo con este proyecto y el carrito robot va a ser múltiple, con solo cambiarle el sensor será un seguidor de linea negra, un seguidor de luz o un esquiva muros


----------



## Dario (Oct 22, 2014)

Buenisimo profe, vi todo el videotutorial. te cuento que hace un par de meses hice un siguelineas con 4 transistores y comparti el videotutorial aqui en el foro jeje...


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 23, 2014)

Esta muy bueno Darío!!, tu robot trabaja con linea blanca... 
Vengo siguiendo tus tutoriales para la CNC quiero ver la electrónica que usan esos esos motores paso a paso, tengo varios y no se bien como hacerlos funcionar. 
Saludos


----------



## Dario (Oct 23, 2014)

Gracias ... Te cuento que ya estoy diseñando la interface que conectara los drivers de motor con la pc, en esta semana no creo, pero la semana que viene ya voy a estar subiendo el proximo video tutorial con la interface y los drivers que voy a utilizar para esta cnc... podria utlizar alguna de las tantas interfaces que estan publicadas en internet y ahorrarme el trabajo pero no, quiero diseñarla yo jeje...
saludosss


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 8, 2014)

Hola, sigo con el robot múltiple íntegramente armado con material reciclado, ahora una buena forma de obtener buenas pilas baratas y recargables de las baterías agotadas de notebooks, que no solo sirven para robótica, son excelentes para muchos proyectos


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## anajesusa (Nov 28, 2014)

Bueno la demo del robot múltiple íntegramente armado con materiales reciclados


----------

